# The toughest tongue twister in the English language



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Try it...

â€œThe sixth sick sheikâ€™s sixth sheepâ€™s sickâ€


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry i have a lisp. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

if its that sick just shoot it


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

:roll: I need elecution - I need elecution - but I'm with DXN - shoot the bloody sheik and his sick sheep :lol: or call him a king and give him a rabbit :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I always found this one quite challenging (it's from a drinking game)

I stood on the steps of Burgesses fish sauce shop mimicking him hiccuping and welcoming him in.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Now I have to clean my monitor


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Now I have to clean my monitor


You been looking at the naughty sites again ?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have to clean my monitor
> ...


 :roll:


----------

